# anesthesia coding / arterial line placement w/ ultrasound guidance?



## AudreyS (Apr 19, 2016)

Is there a code that can go with 36620 for ultra sound guidance. Some Dr's are saying that they are able to bill 36620 with an ultrasound guidance code. 
also the cvp line ( 36556) and swan gantz line (93503)? We are looking at 76937. Please someone help. Don't want any denials.


----------



## lcole7465 (Apr 19, 2016)

*U/S Guidance w/ line placement*

Yes, 76937 is correct when you placing the CVP, S-Ganz and/or A-line.  This should be billed with the -26 modifier for proper reimbursement.


Also as a side note 76942 -26 would be the correct U/S guidance for nerve block placement for post operative pain management, unless the nerve block states that guidance is included.


----------

